

French court savages "three-strikes" law, tosses it out - swombat
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/06/french-court-savages-3-strikes-law-tosses-it-out.ars

======
sounddust
_It could also mean the resignation of French Culture Minister Christine
Albanel, who was responsible for pushing the bill through the National
Assembly and who threatened to resign if it didn't pass. She will hold a press
conference in Paris this afternoon to discuss the decision._

She has already spoken, and argues that the decision is somewhat of a victory
as it has actually validated 90% the law, including the right for internet
users to be monitored and notified of potential infringement.

She also argued that there are already laws in place that allow administrative
agencies to impose fines and punishment on people without a trial (like the
fine imposed on companies for leaking their customers' private data)

So moving forward, they are either going to rewrite the part of the law that
was ruled unconstitutional (in which they will require a judge's approval
before taking action against users), or just proceed with the law without the
part that disconnects users from the internet (they will still receive the
mails). Sarkozy will decide which course of action they will take.

------
johnnybgoode
Same story as <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=652403>

------
Raphael_Amiard
Victoire !

